# Mel Disselkoen



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

For those who are interested in keeping bees without miticides, I would refer you to Mel Disselkoen's website. http://www.mdasplitter.com/
Mel has developed a system over many years that allows beekeepers in the Northern States of the US. to raise bees by use of timely splits. Mel has just written a new book and I will be ordering it.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## honeydrunkapiaries (Oct 16, 2013)

There is also a decent presentation by him here explaining it a bit better https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIYz65Vquxg from what I can tell is its all timing. Split em on the summer solstice and letting them raise their own queens.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Can you let us know what you think of It. Seems a little pricey to me but I may give It a try If the book has some good reviews, thanks.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

My book came. I am very happy with it. Much of the information is on Mel's website, if you are undecided about the method I suggest you try it as prescribed on his website and then buy the book in the spring with the money you are not spending on packages. 
I bought the book because I like a written reference - we tend to assume that information on the web is permanent who knows how long anything on the web will last?
If you are already using Mel's method or concepts as part of your beekeeping enterprise it is also a useful resource to have around to show those who are not.


----------



## honeydrunkapiaries (Oct 16, 2013)

Id love to read some peer reviewed studies on varroa mites, and brood breaks... unfortunately I cant find any!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

That is true - I haven't seen any studies either, but brood breaks work.


----------

